

Ask HN: Any simple alternative of Google Calendar Tasks? - ochekurishvili

It's been a year since this post on Google support forums. Still waiting for repeated tasks &#38; it's reminders without luck.<p>http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=4597c9e968e0286f&#38;hl=en<p>I'm considering some alternatives like RememberThe Milk, but want something lightweight that integrates well with Google Calendar.<p>Could you suggest an app for that, please?
======
Kishin
Remember The Milk has great google calendar integration. There is a gadget
that can be displayed in google calendar in addition to feeds that google
calendar can import (including an events feed). It has nearly every feature
for tasks.

